# Bristol car drivers today!



## Skin (Feb 8, 2009)

It may be me. It probably is!
Has anyone else noticed that Bristol car drivers are being very erratic today?

I have had about six near misses at junctions today on my cycle. Normally cycling is a fairly quiet experience. With perhaps the odd car door thrown open in my path.
It may be the full moon (is it a full moon?) it may be I am being extra aware because of ice and snow on the roads? 
It may be today's theme. Lunatic car drivers. Some days have themes! I swear they do! Or may be what I am concentrating on expands!
Has anyone else noticed that car drivers in Bristol are out of control today?


----------



## Geri (Feb 8, 2009)

I haven't been out of the house all day!

Nice to see you again.


----------



## Skin (Feb 8, 2009)

Hello Geri!
Do you still work at the same place near "Stab Towers"?


----------



## Geri (Feb 8, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 8, 2009)

FOOKING HELL 

Hey up SKIN !!!


----------



## wiskey (Feb 8, 2009)

we drove out to weston and the other cars were mainly well behaved apart from the odd numpty. 

*waves to skin*


----------



## Skin (Feb 8, 2009)

"Hello" Dj, " Hello" Wiskey!
Ah, it's been a long time!
I saw Fat Hamster the other day by chance! she looked well!


----------



## hp66 (Feb 10, 2009)

Skin said:


> (is it a full moon?)


waxing "gibberish"; full at 14:50 y'day
delightful to read you here again, skin xxx


----------



## Idaho (Feb 11, 2009)

Cripes -welcome back.


----------



## Sunspots (Feb 11, 2009)

As others have said...

-Blimey, it's _Skin!_


----------



## Zaskar (Feb 15, 2009)

' Some ' - not ' all '  - that tribal thinking is divisive.


----------



## Skin (Feb 15, 2009)

Zaskar said:


> ' Some ' - not ' all '  - that tribal thinking is divisive.


----------



## Zaskar (Feb 15, 2009)

Lols - all cyclists are tossers too - see what I mean.... ?


----------



## dessiato (Feb 16, 2009)

I thought this was a thread about Bristol cars, not cars in Bristol


----------



## keybored (Feb 16, 2009)

Zaskar said:


> ' Some ' - not ' all '  - that tribal thinking is divisive.





Zaskar said:


> Lols - all cyclists are tossers too - see what I mean.... ?



Nowhere does the OP say _all_ car drivers, but nice effort otherwise.


----------

